# Software deinstallieren



## kobo (11. Februar 2004)

Hallo Menschen,
gibt es eine Möglichkeit unter OS X 3 eine Software komplett zu deinstallieren (nicht nur löschen!) um evtl Probleme mit System-Eintragungen zu beheben?

Vielen Dank


----------



## koenner (11. Februar 2004)

Hi,

ich denke, es hängt von der Art des Softwarepaketes ab. Viele OSX-Programme beinhalten ihre Komponenten und Systemressourcen in sich selbst. In diesem Fall genügt es, das Paket auf den Schreibtisch oder in den Papierkorb zu befördern (ohne es zu löschen, versteht sich).

Andere Programme verwurzeln sich bzw. ihre Dateien mitunter stark im System und in den Preferences usw. Hierbei hilft, glaube ich, nur manuelles Entfernen aus den jeweiligen Ordnern. Es sei denn, der Installers des Programmes bietet eine Deinstallieren-Option (wie es sich für gut geschiebene Software eigentlich gehört).

Ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen.

Lieben Gruß,

Ralf


----------



## kobo (11. Februar 2004)

Auf jedenfalls  vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort, die mitoden kenne ich auch .
ich habe für Flash 2004 ein ersatz Programm installiert "Flash_Video_Exporter"
und am anfang hat gut funktioniert  aber nachden ich den Flash abgedat habe funktioniert er nicht mehr. er bietet selbe auch nicht Deinstallieren, leider.
und jetzt nach ein par versuche zu installieren will ich ganz löschen, und dann nochmal instalieren. 

Lieben Gruß,
kamaran


----------



## kobo (27. März 2004)

ich habe was gefunden 
wenn noch jemand braucht  Biltte >>> http://krugazor.free.fr/software/desinstaller/DesInstaller.php


----------

